# I wanted to find out for sure



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Que tal amigos Resorteros!

Since long time ago or had externship my desire to test the chainsand labels Roma. For more than a few colleagues that I have this temptation, including JMP, Nico, John Boy, Philly and a lot more.lol!

So, I took one of my unfinished forks and eager to test the systemeven when you have countless cracks (no care, only aesthetic)and prepared to set up their chains and a lot of shots lol! I must say that I liked, only the suavesita and I felt I should put morepieces to the chain. the system is very quiet (it's the first thing I noticed) the shot is very clean and very economical cost. I just hope to find rubber bands stronger and my joy will be great lol!

Well, here are a couple of pictures of my "Pitonuda Gitana" (Horned Gypsy), and baptized by the similarity to the fork, let the horns of a bull, if they were pins. I hope you enjoy it. There will be time to detail those cracks lol!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

That is a beautiful slingshot and looks like it was made with a lot of skill.


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

very nice frame.


----------



## locko75 (Apr 16, 2010)

Thats a great fork. Not only the shape you've created but the wood and grain too. What is it?

I haven't got much experience with chains yet but they do seem to have great potential


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

good looking catty.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Chepo you are my favorite natural fork maker. The way you are able to take a simple tree branch and carve it into these masterpieces is absolutely incredible and I love your work. I rmember when you made the one in your avatar picture and put up the series of photos to share. I saved every single picture into my computer and will soon begin my first attempt to carve one out of the lower fork portion as you do. I have great hope for this project and look forward to hopefully learning to do these as good as you some day.

You are a true Maestro Resortera! Trabajo muy bien!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Chepo, muy bien amigo. A masterpiece again, what beautiful use of the wood. I am envious of your talent. Like you, the first thing I noticed with chains are how quiet they are. Very important for a hunter. The squirells in my yard are able to jump as soon as they hear the band snap from regular flatbands and illude the ball at distances over 15 yards. They have learned and associate the sound with danger. My only chance is to outsmart them with my chained natural. Great work my friend. Saludos.
Philly


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Beautiful wood. It almost looks like saguaro rib.


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Pardon my double post. I hit reply once and got a twofer..


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Excellent catty and may I say you have a gift when it comes to working with mother. If you like the chained bands welcome to the chain gang.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Great looking slingshot, reminds me of the one JMP sent me..I never thought much about chains before I got it but it is a amazing little shooter, I don't shoot as much as most here but the bands are holding up great....


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Chepo you're a true master! That looks like a real fine shooter too!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Muchas Gracias a Todos mis resorteros amigos!


*JMP* words very flattered, in a crisis of pride I'll believe what I saylol! I expect to see very soon that project well done.


*Shawnr5* The fork is of oak, Quercus species of rough, and not worry aboutthe double post is encouraging to see that there are many lol!


*Harpersgrece* After testing the chains I'm excited to find stronger hole leagues for better power and is very nice not to deal with the noise of the tubes lol!


*Philly *It's really nice to see the embarrassment of not knowing where it comes from the trancazo lol!


*Locko75 *You bet! and in addition to the advantages already mentioned isthat not to cover any difficulty getting used to shoot with these chains. it was not easy to get used to shoot over the fork when I switched to this style, I used to throw the mooring to me.


*Smitty, Huey224, NoSugarRob, DragonMaster, and DayHiker* un placer leerlos y saludarlos.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Another great slingshot Chepo, beautiful work again.
Martin


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm glad you can join us, its safe to say you may have the best looking slingshot out of the whole gang!









That truly is a thing of beauty, you did well on both the chains and the leather tab. I hope you like them and get a ton of enjoyment from their company.

Sus resorteras que me vuelve loco! Son tan hermosos, me largo para ser calificado ni de lejos a la suya, siento que mi resorteras son buenas, pero el suyo se ha fijado en un nivel diferente. Usted es el hombre más grande del Chepo!

Keep it up, you have my respects for the care you put into each slingshot.

Regards - John


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Johnny Wow! your words make me happy and I'm about an attackof arrogance lol! thank you very much.

Martin is always a pleasure to see you visit my post, best regards


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

:wub:















:wub:















:wub:


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

> Johnny Wow! your words make me happy and I'm about an attackof arrogance lol! thank you very much.


Your resorteras make me happy compadre!!!







You have no idea how long I stare at each picture, I keep almost all of them in one of my libraries......and right now the top picture is my PC background! I am a superfan to say the least. Every slingshot I make is an attempt to replicate your greatness. I am getting better and better, but you never seize to amaze me (and I don't speak for myself).....so I cannot keep up

Chepo, estoy loca por todas las resorteras. Por favor, seguir haciendo ellos, y por favor seguir compartiendo con nosotros. Bow hasta el entrenador natural!

All the best - Juan


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Hola Chepo! Beautiful work on that one. It takes a keen eye to see the beauty underneath the rough exterior of a piece of wood and realize that it is worth uncovering. I'm sure that piece of wood didn't look anything like that when you started on it.

One question for you though, to change the chains on this one, will you have to unwind the string on the tabs and redo them totally every time, or am I missing something here?

Thanks
James


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Muchas gracias Juanito! eres muy gentil

*James* In this slingshot crimp leagues before putting the skin tags to thecradle, I suppose it was a matter of preference to make the changeof leagues, keep the strips of skin or removing at least one to enshrine equal. or just tie the league as do my friends slingshot lol!


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

@ Jskeen--you simply use a piece of nylon twine as a messenger to pass the band through the leather tab, then secure it back on itself using a broken rubber band and a kink-and-tie method. Very simple and it can be done in a matter of seconds.


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Chepo69 said:


> Que tal amigos Resorteros!
> 
> Since long time ago or had externship my desire to test the chainsand labels Roma. For more than a few colleagues that I have this temptation, including JMP, Nico, John Boy, Philly and a lot more.lol!
> 
> ...


Ese mi Chepo,

Esta bien hecha tu recua, si no tienes otras ligas mas que estas; ponle mas ligas a la cadena para que tenga mas golpe!
De todas maneras esta bien hech tu resortera







Ponle con cinco ligas por junta y veras mas fuerza


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Thank you my Nico!

Yes I added one more piece for each link and to perceive adifference. Keep looking for another brand to see if it improves the system. Thanks for viewing and comment paisita!

Thanks to all friends resoteros!


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

chepo...

have you ever thought about ... buy a TV? you have so much free time to do these things, man! sometimes I feel like I hate you so much!! LOL (pure jealousy)


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Chepo,
"La gitana de las rayas cafes," "the gipsy lady with brown stripes" If you aked me how to name this beauty. Now that you have tried this band method, you must be changing from a "resortero" to a "ligero. " This oak lady with her ligero looks fantastic... Saludos.


----------

